# devel/llvm-devel doesn't install



## YuryG (Jul 29, 2016)

On amd64 FreeBSD 10.3-STABLE #0 r303216M with different flags (default also) it ends building near the end of the process with an error for me. Some conflict? Tried with system clang and with ports' lang/clang37. Almost the same output.

```
[674/676] Linking CXX shared library lib/freebsd/libclang_rt.asan-i386.so
FAILED: lib/freebsd/libclang_rt.asan-i386.so
: && /usr/bin/c++  -fPIC -O2 -pipe -march=bdver2 -isystem /usr/local/include -fstack-protector -fno-strict-aliasing  -isystem /usr/local/include -Wall -std=c++11 -Wno-unused-parameter -O2 -pipe -march=bdver2 -isystem /usr/local/include -fstack-protector -fno-strict-aliasing  -isystem /usr/local/include  -L/usr/local/lib -fstack-protector  -m32 -shared -Wl,-soname,libclang_rt.asan-i386.so -o lib/freebsd/libclang_rt.asan-i386.so lib/interception/CMakeFiles/RTInterception.i386.dir/interception_linux.cc.o lib/interception/CMakeFiles/RTInterception.i386.dir/interception_mac.cc.o lib/interception/CMakeFiles/RTInterception.i386.dir/interception_win.cc.o lib/interception/CMakeFiles/RTInterception.i386.dir/interception_type_test.cc.o lib/sanitizer_common/CMakeFiles/RTSanitizerCommon.i386.dir/sanitizer_allocator.cc.o lib/sanitizer_common/CMakeFiles/RTSanitizerCommon.i386.dir/sanitizer_common.cc.o lib/sanitizer_common/CMakeFiles/RTSanitizerCommon.i386.dir/sanitizer_deadlock_detector1.cc.o lib/sanitizer_common/CMakeFiles/RTSanitizerCommon.i386.dir/sanitizer_deadlock_detector2.cc.o lib/sanitizer_common/CMakeFiles/RTSanitizerCommon.i386.dir/sanitizer_flags.cc.o lib/sanitizer_common/CMakeFiles/RTSanitizerCommon.i386.dir/sanitizer_flag_parser.cc.o lib/sanitizer_common/CMakeFiles/RTSanitizerCommon.i386.dir/sanitizer_libc.cc.o lib/sanitizer_common/CMakeFiles/RTSanitizerCommon.i386.dir/sanitizer_libignore.cc.o lib/sanitizer_common/CMakeFiles/RTSanitizerCommon.i386.dir/sanitizer_linux.cc.o lib/sanitizer_common/CMakeFiles/RTSanitizerCommon.i386.dir/sanitizer_linux_s390.cc.o lib/sanitizer_common/CMakeFiles/RTSanitizerCommon.i386.dir/sanitizer_mac.cc.o lib/sanitizer_common/CMakeFiles/RTSanitizerCommon.i386.dir/sanitizer_persistent_allocator.cc.o lib/sanitizer_common/CMakeFiles/RTSanitizerCommon.i386.dir/sanitizer_platform_limits_linux.cc.o lib/sanitizer_common/CMakeFiles/RTSanitizerCommon.i386.dir/sanitizer_platform_limits_posix.cc.o lib/sanitizer_common/CMakeFiles/RTSanitizerCommon.i386.dir/sanitizer_posix.cc.o lib/sanitizer_common/CMakeFiles/RTSanitizerCommon.i386.dir/sanitizer_printf.cc.o lib/sanitizer_common/CMakeFiles/RTSanitizerCommon.i386.dir/sanitizer_procmaps_common.cc.o lib/sanitizer_common/CMakeFiles/RTSanitizerCommon.i386.dir/sanitizer_procmaps_freebsd.cc.o lib/sanitizer_common/CMakeFiles/RTSanitizerCommon.i386.dir/sanitizer_procmaps_linux.cc.o lib/sanitizer_common/CMakeFiles/RTSanitizerCommon.i386.dir/sanitizer_procmaps_mac.cc.o lib/sanitizer_common/CMakeFiles/RTSanitizerCommon.i386.dir/sanitizer_stackdepot.cc.o lib/sanitizer_common/CMakeFiles/RTSanitizerCommon.i386.dir/sanitizer_stacktrace.cc.o lib/sanitizer_common/CMakeFiles/RTSanitizerCommon.i386.dir/sanitizer_stacktrace_printer.cc.o lib/sanitizer_common/CMakeFiles/RTSanitizerCommon.i386.dir/sanitizer_suppressions.cc.o lib/sanitizer_common/CMakeFiles/RTSanitizerCommon.i386.dir/sanitizer_symbolizer.cc.o lib/sanitizer_common/CMakeFiles/RTSanitizerCommon.i386.dir/sanitizer_symbolizer_libbacktrace.cc.o lib/sanitizer_common/CMakeFiles/RTSanitizerCommon.i386.dir/sanitizer_symbolizer_mac.cc.o lib/sanitizer_common/CMakeFiles/RTSanitizerCommon.i386.dir/sanitizer_symbolizer_win.cc.o lib/sanitizer_common/CMakeFiles/RTSanitizerCommon.i386.dir/sanitizer_tls_get_addr.cc.o lib/sanitizer_common/CMakeFiles/RTSanitizerCommon.i386.dir/sanitizer_thread_registry.cc.o lib/sanitizer_common/CMakeFiles/RTSanitizerCommon.i386.dir/sanitizer_win.cc.o lib/sanitizer_common/CMakeFiles/RTSanitizerCommon.i386.dir/sanitizer_linux_x86_64.S.o lib/sanitizer_common/CMakeFiles/RTSanitizerCommon.i386.dir/sanitizer_termination.cc.o lib/sanitizer_common/CMakeFiles/RTSanitizerCommonLibc.i386.dir/sanitizer_common_libcdep.cc.o lib/sanitizer_common/CMakeFiles/RTSanitizerCommonLibc.i386.dir/sanitizer_coverage_libcdep.cc.o lib/sanitizer_common/CMakeFiles/RTSanitizerCommonLibc.i386.dir/sanitizer_coverage_mapping_libcdep.cc.o lib/sanitizer_common/CMakeFiles/RTSanitizerCommonLibc.i386.dir/sanitizer_linux_libcdep.cc.o lib/sanitizer_common/CMakeFiles/RTSanitizerCommonLibc.i386.dir/sanitizer_posix_libcdep.cc.o lib/sanitizer_common/CMakeFiles/RTSanitizerCommonLibc.i386.dir/sanitizer_stacktrace_libcdep.cc.o lib/sanitizer_common/CMakeFiles/RTSanitizerCommonLibc.i386.dir/sanitizer_stoptheworld_linux_libcdep.cc.o lib/sanitizer_common/CMakeFiles/RTSanitizerCommonLibc.i386.dir/sanitizer_symbolizer_libcdep.cc.o lib/sanitizer_common/CMakeFiles/RTSanitizerCommonLibc.i386.dir/sanitizer_symbolizer_posix_libcdep.cc.o lib/sanitizer_common/CMakeFiles/RTSanitizerCommonLibc.i386.dir/sanitizer_unwind_linux_libcdep.cc.o lib/lsan/CMakeFiles/RTLSanCommon.i386.dir/lsan_common.cc.o lib/lsan/CMakeFiles/RTLSanCommon.i386.dir/lsan_common_linux.cc.o lib/ubsan/CMakeFiles/RTUbsan.i386.dir/ubsan_diag.cc.o lib/ubsan/CMakeFiles/RTUbsan.i386.dir/ubsan_init.cc.o lib/ubsan/CMakeFiles/RTUbsan.i386.dir/ubsan_flags.cc.o lib/ubsan/CMakeFiles/RTUbsan.i386.dir/ubsan_handlers.cc.o lib/ubsan/CMakeFiles/RTUbsan.i386.dir/ubsan_value.cc.o lib/asan/CMakeFiles/RTAsan_dynamic.i386.dir/asan_allocator.cc.o lib/asan/CMakeFiles/RTAsan_dynamic.i386.dir/asan_activation.cc.o lib/asan/CMakeFiles/RTAsan_dynamic.i386.dir/asan_debugging.cc.o lib/asan/CMakeFiles/RTAsan_dynamic.i386.dir/asan_fake_stack.cc.o lib/asan/CMakeFiles/RTAsan_dynamic.i386.dir/asan_flags.cc.o lib/asan/CMakeFiles/RTAsan_dynamic.i386.dir/asan_globals.cc.o lib/asan/CMakeFiles/RTAsan_dynamic.i386.dir/asan_interceptors.cc.o lib/asan/CMakeFiles/RTAsan_dynamic.i386.dir/asan_linux.cc.o lib/asan/CMakeFiles/RTAsan_dynamic.i386.dir/asan_mac.cc.o lib/asan/CMakeFiles/RTAsan_dynamic.i386.dir/asan_malloc_linux.cc.o lib/asan/CMakeFiles/RTAsan_dynamic.i386.dir/asan_malloc_mac.cc.o lib/asan/CMakeFiles/RTAsan_dynamic.i386.dir/asan_malloc_win.cc.o lib/asan/CMakeFiles/RTAsan_dynamic.i386.dir/asan_memory_profile.cc.o lib/asan/CMakeFiles/RTAsan_dynamic.i386.dir/asan_poisoning.cc.o lib/asan/CMakeFiles/RTAsan_dynamic.i386.dir/asan_posix.cc.o lib/asan/CMakeFiles/RTAsan_dynamic.i386.dir/asan_report.cc.o lib/asan/CMakeFiles/RTAsan_dynamic.i386.dir/asan_rtl.cc.o lib/asan/CMakeFiles/RTAsan_dynamic.i386.dir/asan_stack.cc.o lib/asan/CMakeFiles/RTAsan_dynamic.i386.dir/asan_stats.cc.o lib/asan/CMakeFiles/RTAsan_dynamic.i386.dir/asan_suppressions.cc.o lib/asan/CMakeFiles/RTAsan_dynamic.i386.dir/asan_thread.cc.o lib/asan/CMakeFiles/RTAsan_dynamic.i386.dir/asan_win.cc.o lib/asan/CMakeFiles/RTAsan_dynamic.i386.dir/asan_new_delete.cc.o lib/asan/CMakeFiles/RTAsan_dynamic_version_script_dummy.i386.dir/dummy.cc.o lib/ubsan/CMakeFiles/RTUbsan_cxx.i386.dir/ubsan_handlers_cxx.cc.o lib/ubsan/CMakeFiles/RTUbsan_cxx.i386.dir/ubsan_type_hash.cc.o lib/ubsan/CMakeFiles/RTUbsan_cxx.i386.dir/ubsan_type_hash_itanium.cc.o lib/ubsan/CMakeFiles/RTUbsan_cxx.i386.dir/ubsan_type_hash_win.cc.o  -lc -lrt -lm -lpthread -lstdc++ && :
/usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/local/lib/libc++.so.1 when searching for /usr/local/lib/libc++.so.1
/usr/bin/ld: cannot find /usr/local/lib/libc++.so.1
c++: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
[675/676] Building CXX object lib/asan...amic.x86_64.dir/asan_interceptors.cc.o
ninja: build stopped: subcommand failed.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/llvm-devel
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/llvm-devel
```


----------



## Murph (Jul 29, 2016)

Asking an obvious/silly question here, just in case.  Do you really need the unstable LLVM 4.0 development snapshot?  Would you be better off with the stable LLVM 3.8 release found in devel/llvm38?


----------



## tobik@ (Jul 29, 2016)

YuryG said:


> /usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/local/lib/libc++.so.1 when searching for /usr/local/lib/libc++.so.1


How did you install 10.3-STABLE? If you went from one of the RELEASEs, did you recompile all ports after upgrading to FreeBSD 10.3-STABLE? Just wondering where that "incompatible" comes from.

It seems devel/libc++ is conflicting with the build somehow. It is not a build or run dependency of devel/llvm-devel, or that many other ports for that matter. Do you need it?


----------



## YuryG (Jul 29, 2016)

Have no real need, in most cases I'm happy with 3.7. Just noted that it was O.K. with devel-3.9, but now with devel-4.0 it stopped building.

In `pkg info -r libc++-208080` I see nothing, but more than sure, I haven't installed it manually, it was installed in the process of something big (LibreOffice may be).

I'm on 10.3-STABLE from svn long enough to recompile it (and all ports) several times.


----------

